# Birmingham Roller Chat



## wcspinner (Jan 3, 2010)

I will be hosting a Performing Roller discussion through my web site on Wednesdays at 9 PM, CST. If you are interested in learning more about Birmingham Rollers please visit my web site at www.rickmeerollers.com. Click on chat toward the bottom next Wednesday, several of us will be there discussing rollers.


----------



## Frank-NC (Jan 26, 2010)

nice, will try and be there , thx also


----------

